
Guy buys a Ferrari, rents it via Adwords, grows to a multi-million company - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/noah-lehmann-haupt-gotham-interview/
======
stephengillie
I think the key part of the story is the market research the guy does to
confirm his idea is solid:

 _At the time, back in 2004, they were kind of the place to figure out what
Google searches were happening and what people were looking for. I did a very
simple bit of market research. I did a Word Tracker search for “Ferrari rental
New York City.” Very straightforward keyword search.

I first did the actual search, and nothing came up. I said, “Okay, well, all
right, am I the only one searching for it?” So then, with a combination of the
Yahoo keyword tool at the time and Word Tracker, came up with an estimate that
somewhere between 50 and 100 people per month were searching for the phrase
“Ferrari rental New York.” That’s just New York City. It had nothing to do
with any other part of the country._

Essentially, he did that before moving forward on other steps. Is market
research one of the "Top 10 Traits of Successful Founders"?

